# Parts ID, Stack or Scrap?



## IntelGold (Jun 2, 2013)

I have been stripping boards for a while now. I know the obvious stuff to collect for pm's but should i be keeping other bits? I have posted a few pics below of some of the things that i have building up. I dont want to pull parts that have no value.
What should i be keeping?






Hope the pics are good enough to id the parts.
Thanks.


----------



## MoleRatio (Jun 3, 2013)

I tried my best to identify everything but I do not want to give you any false information. I can say with confidence though that bag #6 is a keeper!


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 3, 2013)

1) Picofuses
2) Diodes
3) SMD Capacitors and Diodes
4) SMD Capacitors
5) Quartz Xtals (two legs on one end) and Zener Diodes (small silver cylinder with black stripe on one end), possible capacitors (medium cylinder with lead on each end)
6) Capacitors and capacitor arrays
7) Capacitors assorted
8) Resistor Arrays
9) Resistors (tan and blue) and Inductors (teal and bright green)
10) SMD Aluminum electrolytic capacitors
11) Xtals oscilllators and 'tanks'
12) Misc transistors and voltage regulators
13) Ferrite Beads /RFC's

A) Looks like a leaded fuse
B) Wire wound resistors
C) Misc SMD resistors and diodes
D) SMD Resistors and Resistor Arrays
E) Low wattage Zener Diodes and Signal Diodes
F) MOV (disc) and Tanatalum capacitor (teardrop)
G) Polystyrene capactior ( Chiclets shape) and xtal (three legged small piece)
H) MOV (discs) and Tantalum Capacitors (teardrops)

Electronics should be sorted by function and mounting ( SMD vs through hole ) not by color.

Steve


----------



## IntelGold (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks so much for the reply's. I guess i should keep the Tantalum stuff but is there anything else i should be keeping? I dont want to be wasting my time pulling parts of no value.
Again, Thanks.


----------



## Claudie (Jun 3, 2013)

Now that you have identified each part, research each component to find out what, if any, values they may have. We may all learn something new from your research!


----------



## AUH-R (Jun 4, 2013)

This thread will help you get started http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=15909&hilit=tantalum#p160145

Best wishes,


----------

